# Has the iPhone 4s got FM radio?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If it has i can't find it :wall:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

No radio. But there is an app for that. (TuneIn Radio)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Showshine said:


> If it has i can't find it :wall:


Of course not! :lol:
You will have to use your data or wifi and relevant app like tunein radio


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats why I cant find it then :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so I have another issue.

When I try to connect to the internet (Not wifi) it says im not subscribed to a data plan


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Ok so I have another issue.
> 
> When I try to connect to the internet (Not wifi) it says im not subscribed to a data plan


Who is your service provider? You may need to download the settings.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Send the POS back and get something else!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It isn't a POS though mate

Its great - Much better than My desire HD but each to their own I suppose although your advice didn't really help me in my quest :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't stand them but BIL and sister both have them and use TuneIn app for radio.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Still waiting for my new sim to become active, til then its wifi and using my old phone, they did say 24 hours which has been and gone.

No FM radio but has radio apps, some stations have their own OR you can shoutcast it  Shoutcast is pretty good, tons of good stations for all genre's.

Ad.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I went for Tuned in and it's very good.

I realise that I don't have mobile internet as I dont have a data plan for the iphone so slapped a £10 bolt on, on 

Have to say, 6 months since I sold my iphone 4 and im glad to be back with the 4s - Great phoneand the resale value is very attractive for the ip5


----------

